# Sweet Little switcher by LGB



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Santa (me) brought this today. though I would share a few pics.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

There have been some reports here on MLS of some problems with this 3-axle version, but I haven't had any trouble with mine. I love it! Converted mine to battery power.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They're sweet little locomotives. Great Christmas present...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the 2 axle version and had issues with stalling at low speeds on plastic switch frogs. 

My fix was to swap the wheel/axle combo from front to rear. This was due to the power pick up from the insulated (wheel with traction tire) being far away from the slider. 

I have done this to at least 6 of the 2 axle versions with a big improvement in power pickup. 

If converted to battery, yhe power pick up does not matter!!! 

PS I have found this engine to be an excellent puller of trains, comparable to the stianz and forneys.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Stan 
How do you detach the front hand rails from the body to do the dcc conversion? 
Bill


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 01/01/2009 3:39 PM
Stan 
How do you detach the front hand rails from the body to do the dcc conversion? 
Bill


Bill - I had the same problem. Believe it or not, they just pull out. The problem is a crimp on the other side of the shell, so it takes much more force than you usually would want to apply, but it will come out. Then I just cut them a bit shorter so they no longer go into the shell, allowing me to remove the shell for servicing.


----------

